# need help working on my sailboat



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Need some help scraping paint, painting and other odds and ends. Willing to pay $10/hr. Boat is in the shipyard, I can provide transportation of required.

Call Ed 857 1039


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Still looking- Doesn't anyone want to make easy cash?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat goes back into the water on Wednesday. Didn't get everything done, but enough to float her. Thanks for the interest (those whom pm ed me), sorry it didn't work out.

ed:satisfied:


----------

